# Coopers Pale Ale All Grain Recipe



## PryorBrewing

Hello all,

Anyone out there have a decent all grain recipe ? Something thats pretty close the the commerical version.


----------



## ekul

Thats easy, check out andrewQLD's recipe in the database http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=483

So easy and so cheap, i brew this stuff all the time. Make sure you culture the coopers yeast, as this is what makes the beer (plus the great recipe).

Edited to add~ When you ferment make sure you keep the temps down. If i set my temp controller above 16.5C it reall throws bananas. I've fermented this yeast all the way down to 12C, so you won't hurt it with the low temps. Too low though and it won't impart the coopers flavours.


----------



## manticle

Various discussion and ideas: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=1713&st=0

Good recipe that comes pretty close (but a bit nicer to my palate): http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=483


----------



## Wolfy

PryorBrewing said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone out there have a decent all grain recipe ? Something thats pretty close the the commerical version.


AndrewQLD's recipe is a very good starting point, and you can't go wrong with that.


ekul said:


> Edited to add~ When you ferment make sure you keep the temps down. If i set my temp controller above 16.5C it reall throws bananas. I've fermented this yeast all the way down to 12C, so you won't hurt it with the low temps. Too low though and it won't impart the coopers flavours.


I find fermenting at about 18C works well for me.
However it's interesting that the style-guidelines call for "_high fruitiness_" that is "_often pear-like_", while banana can be pushed at warmer temps, I'm not sure where the pear comes from.


----------



## argon

For the best aussie ale I've ever tasted, try this one below. Fantastic beer.



Pocket Beers said:


> I'm glad people enjoyed it. Such a simple recipe...and cheap too (if you don't count the six-pack ).
> 
> Recipe: Toybox Sparkling Ale
> Brewer: Dave
> Style: Aussie Pale Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> Boil Size: 31.90 L
> Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
> Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
> Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) Grain 90.43 %
> 0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) Grain 8.51 %
> 0.05 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1.06 %
> 25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.8 IBU
> 15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU
> 1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)
> 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min)
> 4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min)
> 1 Starter Coopers Ale (from bottle) (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale
> 
> Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body = 63.0 C and mash out.
> 
> Change bittering addition up or down to hit target 35 IBU. Eg. last year it was 30g of 8.3%AA.
> 
> Important to drink 3 stubbies of Coopers Sparkling or Pale Ale and grow up the dregs in a 600ml starter for 48-72hrs.
> 
> Pitched @ 18degrees - hold Ferment at 18-19 for 4 days, then let it get up to 20 for 2days, Took out of fridge on Day 6.
> Kegged on day 7. It's a malt muncher  .
> 
> Takes 2 weeks for this beer to meld - mainly for that late addition of hops to settle and make way for the esters to really shine.
> 
> Enjoy :beer:
> 
> PB


----------



## QldKev

Wolfy said:


> AndrewQLD's recipe is a very good starting point, and you can't go wrong with that.
> 
> I find fermenting at about 18C works well for me.
> However it's interesting that the style-guidelines call for "_high fruitiness_" that is "_often pear-like_", while banana can be pushed at warmer temps, I'm not sure where the pear comes from.




I've made it quite a few times, ok maybe a few more than a few times :lol: 

I think AndrewQld's recipe rocks. 
Use the real yeast from a CPA bottle, no exception!
Get good fresh POR flowers
I also ferment at 16.5c as at 18 the banana overtakes a lot of the other flavours
To get pear flavour keep the ferment temps cool (to hold back banana), and pitch a larger yeast starter 

I think the biggest mistake with CPA is under pitching the yeast and resulting in a huge Banana taste.

QldKev


----------



## PryorBrewing

That recipe looks the goods will be trying that one. 

The sugar in that recipe do you just add it the the boil ?


----------



## manticle

Can either add to the boil or if you look in the brewer's notes, there's a link to a no sugar version.


----------



## QldKev

argon said:


> For the best aussie ale I've ever tasted, try this one below. Fantastic beer.



That's the sparkling ale, not the pale ale. Looks kinda of like AndrewQLD's recipe too. 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev

manticle said:


> Can either add to the boil or if you look in the brewer's notes, there's a link to a no sugar version.



Good point, I personally only ever make the no-sugar version. 

QldKev


----------



## PryorBrewing

Anyone got a link to that ?


----------



## manticle

Brewer's notes are at the bottom left of the recipe. Link is there.


----------



## Nick JD

Wolfy said:


> AndrewQLD's recipe is a very good starting point, and you can't go wrong with that.
> 
> I find fermenting at about 18C works well for me.
> However it's interesting that the style-guidelines call for "_high fruitiness_" that is "_often pear-like_", while banana can be pushed at warmer temps, I'm not sure where the pear comes from.



There's a couple of esters: propyl acetate and isoamyl acetate, that are pear and banana flavoured.

Twice I've overpitched (onto trub) and got massive banana - so it's a weird one. I think a little bit of stress (cooler, or slight underpitch) causes the pear ester to dominate.

I'd love to see the genetics of Cooper's yeast ... bet it's related to the Saison (and wine) strains. I think there might be emphasis on mashing low for Coopers, rather than letting the yeast generate the FG. I mash way higher than most of the recipes I've read.


----------



## Wolfy

QldKev said:


> I also ferment at 16.5c as at 18 the banana overtakes a lot of the other flavours
> To get pear flavour keep the ferment temps cool (to hold back banana), and pitch a larger yeast starter
> 
> I think the biggest mistake with CPA is under pitching the yeast and resulting in a huge Banana taste.


I usually use 1.5-2L starters and the yeast usually chew through it in just a few days taking the gravity down to about 1.006 so that shouldn't be a problem. 
I actually found it fermented cleaner with less banana at 18 than 17C, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try the next one cooler again.


Nick JD said:


> I'd love to see the genetics of Cooper's yeast ... bet it's related to the Saison (and wine) strains. I think there might be emphasis on mashing low for Coopers, rather than letting the yeast generate the FG. I mash way higher than most of the recipes I've read.


As far as I was aware it's come from a British ale strain.


----------



## Phoney

CPA used to be my staple, and having brewed AndrewQLD's recipe, it is almost if not exactly the same. 

But I must say as a brewer and a hophead I got sick of it pretty quick. So my advice is throw in 20g of Fuggles or EKG in the last 15 mins of the boil & dry hop with another 10g.... = :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mikedub

am culturing some Coopers yeast atm, Has anyone else used this yeast fermented cool with either Saaz or Styrians ?


----------



## Diesel80

I just pitched some of this yeast in a brew this morning, got it at 19 degrees,
Into the fermenter at 24degs, down to 19 as per the dial on STC-1000.

Thinking i will nip into the shed and knock it back a deg or two further (prefer a pair to a banana, ok ok deliberate grammatical error included).
Hopfeully i get there before it really starts fermenting. Yeast was very active / healthy in the starter so not sure how long of an adjustment / growth phase it will have.

Timely thread indeed. Might have to bail work early. Important issue to which I must attend!

Slightly off topic: I reckon this yeast fermented warm with a caramel / toffee english malt ale would be awesome. I love Banoffee pie, could be a match made in heaven, i feel an experiment coming on....

Cheers,
D80


----------



## JDW81

Diesel80 said:


> (prefer a pair to a banana, ok ok deliberate grammatical error included).
> Hopfeully i get there before it really starts fermenting. Yeast was very active / healthy in the starter so not sure how long of an adjustment / growth phase it will have.


I brewed a batch with re-cultured yeast not long ago and was amazed how fruity the final product was. It was fermented at a constant 18*, and has ended up to be a remarkably complex beer given the simplicity of AndrewQLD's recipe. I think I remember reading somewhere the other day that 2nd and 3rd generations of coopers yeast tend to give off more fruity flavours. Bloody nice beer really.

JD


----------



## Mikedub

I'm looking to mess around with it a bit before stepping up to a FES for winter, have been working through my stash of Nelson Sav, and though my brain suggests it wont work, I'll probably split a batch and try it anyway, maybe somthing noble in the other half
though i think you are onto something thinking Deisel re caramel / toffee, and the pair, (oh how I love a big plump pair.)
Last time I attempted a CPA I underpitched and it was 20L of narley headache material,
big arse starter this time round, (oh, how I love a big arse starter)


----------



## Bribie G

I haven't used the Coopers Yeast with styrians or other Euro hops, but what I now do whenever I culture some up is to do a 50/50 pale malt and wheat malt, no spec malts, plus POR to around 30 IBU.

Even though it's half wheat it smells and tastes like it's straight out of the Coopers Plant but the mouthfeel and head are alarming


----------



## robbiep

Wow, thayt looks good!

Anyone got AndrewQLD's recipe? It seems as though his link has been removed.


----------



## Mikedub

The recipie DB is turned off atm while Dane is under the bonnet tinkering


----------



## JDW81

robbiep said:


> Anyone got AndrewQLD's recipe? It seems as though his link has been removed.


AndrewQLD's CPA recipe
Efficiency: 75% 
OG: 1049
FG: 1012
ABV: 4.8%
IBU: 28
EBC: 7

Ingredients for a 23L batch.

3.5Kg Joe White export pilsner
0.2kg Joe White Wheat Malt
0.03 Kg Dark Crystal
0.65Kg Cane Sugar
28g POR (Flowers 9% @ 60 minutes)
Re-cultured CPA yeast.

65 degree single infusion for 60 minutes.

Copied straight from the recipe DP page, which I just happen to have saved.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## JDW81

Bribie G said:


> I haven't used the Coopers Yeast with styrians or other Euro hops, but what I now do whenever I culture some up is to do a 50/50 pale malt and wheat malt, no spec malts, plus POR to around 30 IBU.
> 
> Even though it's half wheat it smells and tastes like it's straight out of the Coopers Plant but the mouthfeel and head are alarming


That is a sexy looking ale you got there Bribie. I think I might give this one a go soon.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

JDW81 said:


> AndrewQLD's CPA recipe
> Efficiency: 75%
> OG: 1049
> FG: 1012
> ABV: 4.8%
> IBU: 28
> EBC: 7
> 
> Ingredients for a 23L batch.
> 
> 3.5Kg Joe White export pilsner
> 0.2kg Joe White Wheat Malt
> 0.03 Kg Dark Crystal
> 0.65Kg Cane Sugar
> 28g POR (Flowers 9% @ 60 minutes)
> Re-cultured CPA yeast.
> 
> 65 degree single infusion for 60 minutes.
> 
> Copied straight from the recipe DP page, which I just happen to have saved.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD


That is pretty bang on the money for a CPA :chug:


----------



## hoppy2B

I had a pint of CPA on tap for the first time last Friday night at some pub in Brompton and I couldn't believe how tart it was. With all this talk of banana esters I can't but help think CPA resembles something of an English wheat.
CPA was my go to beer prior to my becoming more involved with homebrewing. I've only ever had one stubbie which I haven't drunk straight from the bottle and that was about a month ago, which I bought specifically to culture up the yeast. I didn't get tartness in the stubby and thought it may have had some Cluster as a late addition so used some homegrown Cluster in a 10lt batch to build up my yeast stock. Not sure now. :unsure: Haven't bottle it yet.


----------



## Yob

AFAIK Coopers Pale has....

A: No Cluster
B: No Late Additions



hoppy2B said:


> thought it may have had some DWARF Cluster as a late addition so used some homegrown DWARF Cluster in a 10lt batch to build up my yeast stock. Not sure now.


----------



## JDW81

Yob said:


> AFAIK Coopers Pale has....
> 
> A: No Cluster
> B: No Late Additions


That was the impression I was under as well. Bittering with POR at 60 minutes and that is it. There is a good Jamil Show podcast on Australian pale/sparkling ale and they don't mention anything about late additions either.


----------



## mikec

I remember researching CPA about a year ago to do my first AG BIAB.
The end result of much discussions both here and elsewhere was that CPA does not have sugar added (or at least not any more).


----------



## JDW81

mikec said:


> I remember researching CPA about a year ago to do my first AG BIAB.
> The end result of much discussions both here and elsewhere was that CPA does not have sugar added (or at least not any more).


I've also heard that, but either way, the recipe above gets you pretty close.
FWIW the AndrewQLD Coopers sparkling ale recipe is also very good.

JD


----------



## Sam England

I did the Coopers tour just before Xmas and it's definitely no sugar and 100% POR bittering addition only. I'd definitely recommend the AndrewQLD sugarless version that's in the tasting thread for his pale clone. Very similar even if I did overestimate my homegrown POR AA%. I haven't made the sugar version, so can't comment on how close that gets. Not having read this thread before I brewed, I fermented at 18deg, raised to low 20's, kegged and didn't have any of the taste issues mentioned earlier.
Cheers,
BB


----------



## hoppy2B

Yob said:


> AFAIK Coopers Pale has....
> 
> A: No Cluster
> B: No Late Additions


Must be the yeast giving that flavour then. I had a couple of cans of Carlton Cold back in October and thought I could pick Cluster in that. Then when I had the Cooper's stubby I thought it had a similar flavour but milder. Was really surprised at the tartness of the CPA on tap.
There's talk of 2 yeasts being used in earlier threads.


----------



## Batz

hoppy2B said:


> I didn't get tartness in the stubby and thought it may have had some Cluster as a late addition so used some homegrown Cluster in a 10lt batch to build up my yeast stock. Not sure now. :unsure: Haven't bottle it yet.


You've make something much closer the a XXXX Gold.


----------



## Arghonaut

Bribie G said:


> I haven't used the Coopers Yeast with styrians or other Euro hops, but what I now do whenever I culture some up is to do a 50/50 pale malt and wheat malt, no spec malts, plus POR to around 30 IBU.
> 
> Even though it's half wheat it smells and tastes like it's straight out of the Coopers Plant but the mouthfeel and head are alarming


I do exactly this, but with Magnum to bitter. I found with my stc set at 18, bananas took over, nowadays i leave it on 14 and the pear shines through. So simple and refreshing.

I did a centennial/willamette amber with coopers yeast once, that was a damn tasty drop too.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Here's the CPA recipe. all grain version no sugar added.





Code:


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Coopers Pale Ale 
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (48.0) This is as close as I can get, pretty much identical to CPA, taste and color are spot on.
Specs for the beer are direct from coopers. 27IBU & 8.5EBC 4.5% ABV



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.16 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
     
3.50 kg               Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EB Grain         4        93.6 %        
0.20 kg               Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC)   Grain         5        5.3 %         
0.04 kg               Crystal Dark Bairds (240.0 EBC)          Grain         6        1.1 %         
26.00 g               Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop           7        27.7 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         9        -             
1.0 pkg               Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009 Yeast         10       -             


Mash Schedule: Underlet Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.74 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Strike            Add 16.83 l of water at 59.5 C          55.0 C        5 min         
Sacch Rest        Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min              62.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 16.07l) of 78.0 C water


----------



## Nick JD

Is CPA 34 IBUs?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I can tell you all, that after a discussion with Dr Tim Cooper, that there is no sugar used in the primary fermentation. They do use liquid sugar to prime there bottles and kegs.\

Yep, they actually carb the kegs the same way as they do their bottles


----------



## stux

I recently did the All-grain version, and the difference between it and CPA was less than the difference you get at different pubs and different days when ordering a CPA!

Mighty impressed.

So impressed I've brewed up another 60L before I've even finished the first 60L batch 

I did use Heritage Crystal instead.. because that's what I had


----------



## tiprya

Nick JD said:


> Is CPA 34 IBUs?


This surprised me as well, I would have guessed ~20IBU.

What bitterness was yours Stux?


----------



## stux

tiprya said:


> This surprised me as well, I would have guessed ~20IBU.
> 
> What bitterness was yours Stux?


26.5 IBUs according to BS2

Andrew's recipe is 26-29 IBUs in my BS2. I made mine by inputting his ingredients, then converting for my ingredients & equipment etc

View attachment Stux's CPA II.bsmx


I No-chill. Shouldn't make a difference on a 60 minute addition.


----------



## stux

My virgin copy of Andrew's BS2 recipe

View attachment AndrewQld CPA Clone.bsmx


----------



## dicko

hoppy2B said:


> I had a pint of CPA on tap for the first time last Friday night at some pub in Brompton and I couldn't believe how tart it was. With all this talk of banana esters I can't but help think CPA resembles something of an English wheat.
> CPA was my go to beer prior to my becoming more involved with homebrewing. I've only ever had one stubbie which I haven't drunk straight from the bottle and that was about a month ago, which I bought specifically to culture up the yeast. I didn't get tartness in the stubby and thought it may have had some Cluster as a late addition so used some homegrown Cluster in a 10lt batch to build up my yeast stock. Not sure now. :unsure: Haven't bottle it yet.


CPA on tap will taste different from pub to pub. It is how the keg is handled.
One publican who always served an excellent CPA told me that he stores his kegs upside down and inverts them right way up when he taps 'em.
His CPA's were the best I have tasted on tap from any pub.
I would have thought that a pub in Brompton would know how to serve CPA being that close to the brewery.
If you had one from a stubbie and you were going to harvest the yeast, then it would taste entirely different to a stubbie that has been "rolled"
Rolling is optional depending on your preffered taste, to bring the yeast from the bottom back into suspension which will alter the taste dramatically.

Andrews recipes for CPA are both crackers and are on my "regulars" list.

Cheers


----------



## hoppy2B

dicko said:


> CPA on tap will taste different from pub to pub. It is how the keg is handled.
> One publican who always served an excellent CPA told me that he stores his kegs upside down and inverts them right way up when he taps 'em.
> His CPA's were the best I have tasted on tap from any pub.
> I would have thought that a pub in Brompton would know how to serve CPA being that close to the brewery.
> If you had one from a stubbie and you were going to harvest the yeast, then it would taste entirely different to a stubbie that has been "rolled"
> Rolling is optional depending on your preffered taste, to bring the yeast from the bottom back into suspension which will alter the taste dramatically.
> 
> Andrews recipes for CPA are both crackers and are on my "regulars" list.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, good comments there, thanks for that. The pint I had at Brompton was cloudy and I did enjoy it.
I just bought a long neck of CPA and finished the first glass which I poured crystal clear. I think I'll have the second half with the yeast mixed in so I can compare.
I might have to start making tart wheat beer and blending it with a fruity ale. I quite like the idea of an English wheat.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nick JD said:


> Is CPA 34 IBUs?


Quite right Nick, sorry about that guys I accidentally uploaded the wrong copy, I've now edited the post. IBU should be 27-28

Andrew


----------



## kirem

I am getting back into brewing and will probably give a reasonable amount of beer away and CPA is what my FIL drinks and I drink at a pub.

What ferment temps for the Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009) ?

I might experiment with this recipe to produce a 3.5% version of _p_CPA


----------



## AndrewQLD

I ferment at 18c as a rule Kirem.


----------



## kirem

AndrewQLD said:


> I ferment at 18c as a rule Kirem.


Have you had a crack at a lower ABV for this recipe or something similar?


----------



## AndrewQLD

No I haven't made a mid style for this beer although I can't see too much that could go wrong given that it's a very basic recipe, I'd keep the wheat and crystal malt the same and reduce the base malt only, also I'd drop the ibu to 20.


----------



## hutchy73

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's the CPA recipe. all grain version no sugar added.
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printnot - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Coopers Pale Ale
> Brewer: Andrew Clark
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: Australian Pale Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (48.0) This is as close as I can get, pretty much identical to CPA, taste and color are spot on.
> Specs for the beer are direct from coopers. 27IBU & 8.5EBC 4.5% ABV
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Boil Size: 28.16 l
> Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
> Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
> Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
> Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
> Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 27.7 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
> Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
> Boil Time: 60 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 
> 3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EB Grain 4 93.6 %
> 0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC) Grain 5 5.3 %
> 0.04 kg Crystal Dark Bairds (240.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.1 %
> 26.00 g Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 7 27.7 IBUs
> 1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 -
> 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 9 -
> 1.0 pkg Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009 Yeast 10 -
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Underlet Mash
> Total Grain Weight: 3.74 kg
> ----------------------------
> Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
> Strike Add 16.83 l of water at 59.5 C 55.0 C 5 min
> Sacch Rest Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 60 min
> 
> Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 16.07l) of 78.0 C water


Gday Andrew I'm pretty keen to have a go at your recipe. Just after a little help on the question of whether to add the sugar or not? I notice the grain bill stays the same regardless. Any help would be great.


----------



## AndrewQLD

No Hutchy, go with the no sugar recipe, if you use the coopers yeast recultured or the white labs Australian ale it will attenuate down to 1.004 without a problem.


----------



## hutchy73

Beautiful! Thanks for the quick reply mate.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle

Anyone made this with a standard ale yeast (05?)


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle

Well I boiled up a batch last week and just having the real deal now (pictured) wow, who would have known there'd be literally no head..


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle

And here's my sample so far made with BB Ale base malt. Quite a contrast in colour so automatically I think the recipe is incorrect.
Mine was made to spec. 1.040 og with a light bodied mash @ 64

In tasting this one now, I'd say there's significantly more wheat malt than 6 odd percent. And we're talking a pilsner or at most pale 2 row malt, not 'ale' spec. The no head factor really screams simple sugars but apparently there are none direct from Coopers mouth?.. See how mine pans out shortly anyway. Will update. Have recultured original Coopers yeast


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle

As a side note, it's funny people should mention wild "banana" notes from their attempts.

Just swiveling this one around while warming yields big banana esters on the nose. Never noticed that before reading and it's most likely the sole reason for people picking it up as a 'flaw'. We're always very picky with our own beers


----------



## captain crumpet

You can purchase coopers malt now, i would run with that.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle

Well my reculturing doesn't seem to be going very well.. it's been about 3 days now and there is no krausen forming in any of the bottles drspite shaking twice daily. There are only a few bubbles sitting on the surface against the glass but I'm not sure they're anything but left over from shaking


----------



## captain crumpet

Shit photo but started cold crashing this starter. 450ml at 1.036 using 6 stubbies of goop. Stepping up to 4.5L for a 45L brew. Using 100% coopers pale malt and PoR flowers.


----------

